# محاضرات عن (الجنس من منظور مسيحى)  - د/ مجدى اسحق



## Meriamty (4 مارس 2008)

دكتور مجدى اسحق الجنس من منظور مسيحى
اضغط هنا

دكتور مجدى اسحق اسئله فى محاضره عن مفهوم الجنس
اضغط هنا

دكتور مجدى اسحق نحو مفهوم جنسى سليم
اضغط هنا


ويمكن سماع العظات مباشرة او لاين بدون تحميل 



​​

 

منقووووووووول


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   الجنس من منظور مسيحى*

مش عارفة اقولك ايه على المواضيع الجامده بتاعتك دى يا ميريام
بس بجد ميرسى خالص والله ينور عليكى انا بحب اوى محاضرات الدكتور مجدى​


----------



## ayman_r (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   الجنس من منظور مسيحى*

شكرا وربنا  يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Meriamty (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   الجنس من منظور مسيحى*



ginajoojoo قال:


> مش عارفة اقولك ايه على المواضيع الجامده بتاعتك دى يا ميريام
> بس بجد ميرسى خالص والله ينور عليكى انا بحب اوى محاضرات الدكتور مجدى​






ميرسى جدا لتشجيعك يا جوجو 

نورتى الموضوع يا قمر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   الجنس من منظور مسيحى*



ayman_r قال:


> شكرا وربنا  يعوض تعب محبتك






ميرسى جدا لتشجيعك يا ايمن

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 



​


----------



## سيزار (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: {}   الجنس من منظور مسيحى*

موضوع رائع وهام واصبتى الهدف ميرسى لتعب محبتك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: {}   الجنس من منظور مسيحى*

موضوع مهم وجامد 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## H O P A (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: {}   الجنس من منظور مسيحى*

بجد شكراً علي المحاضرة ديه ......


----------



## SALVATION (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: {}   الجنس من منظور مسيحى*

_مشكوره كتييير



​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: {}   الجنس من منظور مسيحى*

محاضرات رااااااائعه يا مريمتى 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## magdy2007 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: {}   الجنس من منظور مسيحى*

شكرا ياجماعة جدا بس انا مش دكتور :d


----------



## sam19815050 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you very much


----------

